# Slim 2



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I want to share my interpretation of an design I found as an open source on one of my late night web rabbit hole journeys. And I want to give big THANKS to @Palmettoflyer for the making of the template. 

If anyone recognizes the design, knows or finds who the original designer is let me know so I can give credit where it's due. It's a simple and comfortable design and quickly became one of my favorites.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i think i have seen that design before,but not who came up with it,it looks like a shooter tho


----------

